# New years in the slabs



## faa (Dec 10, 2016)

Hey hey so I heard slab city is poppin for new years! Anyone gonna be there this year? Anyone been before that wants to gimme their two cents? (spaaange? ) I'll probably be in standing rock when its time to start heading down if anyones going through the midwest on their way for the holidays & has some space


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 10, 2016)

Hell yeah sista hope ya get a good ride! Will be interesting to hear about standing rock!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 10, 2016)

I'll be there! Come harass me at the library sometime .


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't know if they still come out, but spaz crew usually throws a rave at moths old tank for new years. They're kinda pricks and not all that friendly towards dirty kids, but fuck em, it's usually a pretty good party. I'll ask moth if he's still in contact with them and see what I can dig up. 

Anyone know if they were there last year?


----------



## spectacular (Dec 11, 2016)

Aw fun have a blast. Last year was good times.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 11, 2016)

i'll be here. not sure what's up with moth's tank since i think he's still in jail and some tweeker took over his tank, which sucks cause i want that damn tank so bad.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 11, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'll be here. not sure what's up with moth's tank since i think he's still in jail and some tweeker took over his tank, which sucks cause i want that damn tank so bad.



He's not in jail. He's on parole in Phoenix, but he gets off in june. I don't know what his plans are after that but he gave me his number last week, I should probably call him.


----------



## faa (Dec 13, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> I'll be there! Come harass me at the library sometime .





Hillbilly Castro said:


> Hell yeah sista hope ya get a good ride! Will be interesting to hear about standing rock!


fuck yeahhhh my two fav andy's, cant wait to see you guys!! I hope I end up getting there!


----------



## faa (Dec 13, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'll be here. not sure what's up with moth's tank since i think he's still in jail and some tweeker took over his tank, which sucks cause i want that damn tank so bad.


woohoooo lets round up a squad and take back the tank and throw a banger lmao


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 13, 2016)

faa said:


> woohoooo lets round up a squad and take back the tank and throw a banger lmao



If we can get possession of the tank or at least cooperation from the present occupant, I'll work on getting the midnight ridazz out there for their presidents day bash. Maybe could organize something sooner with them but that was their traditional weekend..and they're way cooler than spaz crew. Both show up with a bunch of audio gear/light systems and about 200 people.. and leave a bunch of good drugs behind  after all of the bicycle jousting, sock wrestling, redneck soccer and numerous rounds of the dating game. Add hot springs and enjoy.


----------



## faa (Dec 14, 2016)

Wyle E Coyote said:


> If we can get possession of the tank or at least cooperation from the present occupant, I'll work on getting the midnight ridazz out there for their presidents day bash. Maybe could organize something sooner with them but that was their traditional weekend..and they're way cooler than spaz crew. Both show up with a bunch of audio gear/light systems and about 200 people.. and leave a bunch of good drugs behind  after all of the bicycle jousting, sock wrestling, redneck soccer and numerous rounds of the dating game. Add hot springs and enjoy.


AYYYY sounds like one hell of a time lol I'm down!!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 14, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'll be here. not sure what's up with moth's tank since i think he's still in jail and some tweeker took over his tank, which sucks cause i want that damn tank so bad.



... Hostile Takeover? ::eyepatch::


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 14, 2016)

Doesn't really need to be hostile. But, if need be. ..moth always wanted a door on the bottom floor anyway...so we could just bust a hole in the tank lol 

Would probably work best to just watch him leave and open it up, put his shit outside and let him know his time is up


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 14, 2016)

I just don't like tweakers, and I think it would be quite satisfying to chase some of 'em into the desert.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 14, 2016)

The old slab city way would be to drop them off in the middle of the bombing range at night with nothing during the summer. They get the option of trying to find their way back without lights and risking undetonated bombs and rattlers, or wait til the sun comes up and hope you make it to water before you dehydrate. I don't know this guy, so I don't know if he deserves that. 

Whoever is in the tank should be welcoming to visitors..as crews like midnight ridazz and spaz have been coming out there longer than many of us. They painted all of those murals..spaz crew knocked the hole in the wall and installed the steel door.. now they're not even allowed there because some random tweaker thinks it's his shit now? Fuck that


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Dec 15, 2016)

What's with the funny ratings? I wasn't joking.. not even a little bit.


----------

